# FBQ2495 & REW couple of questions



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi,

Been using resonable settings for a few months but I fancy having a go at house curves and upgrading to REW 4.11. Some questions...

1) I've found I have to manually kill the existing filters on the FBQ2496 (from the front panel) before I can upload a new filter set from REW, otherwise according to the lights I get the old and the new filters added together. Is this right or am I missing something?

Is there an easy way to read the values of the filters I stored at the moment before i start messing so that I can put it back if I find no improvement?

Cheers,

Bob.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is there an easy way to read the values of the filters I stored at the moment before i start messing so that I can put it back if I find no improvement?


You can read the values from the front panel and write them down. Slow, but the only answer. The FBQ does not send info out the midi to the PC..

brucek


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

You can also exprt the filter values to a text file first before you load them to the FBQ, then retain that text file as your documentation of that filter set.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks guys for your help but can I just clarify please.

Is it essential to clear old filters using the fbq2496 front panel buttons before I can load a replacement set of filters?

I have found that I did save (using REW save filters) the filter I am currently using. Can I create a new filter (to try house curves) load that into a clean FBQ left channel and then upload the old set into the right channel from the saved data I already have? Then I only need to swap the channel used on the fbq (swap the plugs) to try one filter against the other. Or is that rubbish?

Cheers,

Bob.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

What you want to do with the left and right channels would work fine.

On your original question, there should be no need to clear old filters, REW clears all the filters before it downloads new settings. If that is not happening there may be something going wrong with the Midi transfer, so you would need to check carefully that the settings that end up in the unit are what you expected.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Cheers,

Bob


----------

